# Finale is possible use articulation markings to keyswitch for sample libraries?



## JPQ (Mar 1, 2021)

Finale is possible use articulation markings to keyswitch for sample libraries?


----------



## sinkd (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes. You can create custom keyswithces in Human Playback prefs:


----------



## JPQ (Mar 1, 2021)

Doers this apply both versions printmusic as well? they dont offer own demo version of it.


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't know about PrintMusic. You can also create keyswitches with articulation by using the MIDI Dump feature. If you own any VSL libraries you're eligible to download their library of Keyswich and CC file.


----------

